
Almost Nobody Played a Bad Guy in Mass Effect - evo_9
https://kotaku.com/almost-nobody-played-a-bad-guy-in-mass-effect-1841876414
======
sarcasmatwork
Yeah, because bad outcome.... and no one wants a bad outcome....

